# does monthly subscription and extended warranty transfer



## classicrokr (Jun 4, 2011)

I am about to sell 2 boxes (one Premier XL and one Premiere) as well as 2 Wireless N adapters. I bought them with 2 year extended warranties - does anyone know if that is transferable to new owner?

Also -- I am going to have to pay off the early termination -- which is the monthly charge through to the end of year 1 -- does anyone know if the can be used as pre-paid service for a new owner buying the box?

Will post the sale as soon as I know for sure what I am doing. (Sadly I am leaving Tivo because I can no longer tolerate TimeWarner So Cal and just am not impressed with the new DirectTV/Tivo box -- especially in comparison to their new Home Media Center)


----------



## JavaJoe_2 (Jan 1, 2011)

I recently purchased a Premier XL on eBay.
The Lifetime membership, as well as the 3 year extended warranty were transferred to me.


----------



## classicrokr (Jun 4, 2011)

I pulled up all their policies. The extended warranty is transferrable. But the early termination fee can't be translated into service for a new customer buying the box. About to list my equipment -- so anyone wanting a Premier (5 months old) or a Premier XL (1 year old) let me know -- I also have 2 wireless N Adapters. Plus the balance of the extended warranty.


----------

